# 6 Month Old Female- Piddling



## jdvizla916 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone! My husband and I have a 6 month old female Vizsla, Avia. She's adorable and has a great personality although she definitely has that wild and crazy puppy spirit. We are still having an issue with piddling. She is from my best judgement potty trained, haven't had any accidents in the house in a while *knock on wood*, and she's good about letting me know when she needs to go out. However we are still having an issue with her piddling. This mostly occurs when we first get home from work or being gone for a while and especially when she meets new people (even people who aren't new but she hasn't seen in a few weeks). She is crate trained and we always let her outside immediately from the crate. But sometimes she's just so excited its difficult for me to leash her to take her outside before she starts piddling. I've gotten to the point where I don't let new people meet her inside the house because I know she will just piddle. We've talked to the vet and they weren't helpful. She is spayed. Anyone else still having this issue at this age?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Imagine, an excited 6 month old Vizsla..... :

There's nothing wrong with her if she's always done this, your idea of having folks greet her outside is a good one. Do NOT discipline her, btw...she knows where the potty area is, but she just can't contain herself (literally!). It's an emotional thing, not a physical one.

They outgrow this, hang in there...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your right, its not a potty training issue. Do some research on submissive urination. There's a few things you can do to help lessen the excitement, and that should help with the piddle in the house.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It's a submissive pee thing. Have people not pay attention to her when they first come over. This helps a lot. She will outgrow it. Our girl took well over a year to stop doing this and occasionally still does very rarely at 3 years old.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

That is great advice LILYLOO. Ignoring the overly excited puppy makes sense. Our 5 month old piddles tiny specks of urine when she's excited by a visitor (including us). Good to know she will eventually grow out of it.


----------

